# Cleaning Auto



## Mary (Apr 4, 2005)

After a day or two of heavy shooting I inevitably have issues with shells jamming or automatic not cycling shells. Have tried gun scrub and contact cleaner with limited success. Does anyone have recommendation of a good product they have used to correct this problem. I don't mind cleaning guns everyday but would at least like to make it through a day without issues. Thanks


----------



## duckmander (Aug 25, 2008)

which auto are you shooting. I like brake cleaner. but dont get it on any fiber optic sights,camo stocks,it will even dull synthetic stocks some. or on optic lenses. it will dull any finish it gets on. but on my stocks,barrel,and reciever when I wipe it down with oil the finish comes back.

Have you taken it apart completly then cleaned it thoroughly. along with removal ov the butt stock and cleaned the spring. then lightly oil wipe off excess reassemble. then it should work same as a new one.


----------



## Toonhunter (Apr 12, 2009)

There is only one cleaner/oiler i have used for the past 10 years. It's a product called G96 . I have a remington 1187 and a beretta auto and never have issues with malfunctions. Any reputable gun shop should have it .


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

WD40 :thumb:


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

> Does anyone have recommendation of a good product they have used to correct this problem.


Benelli Nova. :thumb: Turn it upsdie down,take the hose to it and keep on shootin'. You must be shooting ALOT if you have a gun jam up after 1 day. Main reason I don't own an auto.....too much cleaning for it to work.

Alex


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

the key with a lot of autos is to run them with only very very light amounts of lube. my superx2 used to be a pain in the butt cycling wise but that was before i learned how to properly clean the piston and the recoil spring in the stock. now during hot sessions in the spring for snows or those 3 case days with the buddies shooting 1000's of clays all it takes is a little blast of clp and the gun keeps running.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Consider an Extrema 2 and clean it once per Case of shells or at seasons end with Gun Scrubber-whether it needs it or not.


----------



## magnum3.5 (Sep 19, 2003)

Break Free powder blast for a cleaning agent and Break free CLP for lube. I have had good luck with this combo. I am not afraid to really lube it up either. The less the friction less the wear.


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

Break Free really caked up in my friends Browning 10ga. auto. The piston rings actually crusted together and were difficult to separate. I cleaned everything with carb cleaner (brake parts cleaner is great too) and then put a little synthetic oil on a rag and wiped down all of the parts before reassembly. A person wants very little lube on an auto since it attracts and holds abrasive dust, dirt, weed seeds, cattail seeds, etc., all of which gum things up and wear out parts. Personally, I ditched my auto a few years back since it always seemed to get full of crud when i was hunkered down in tall grass while hiding from all of those beady little goose eyes. One or two grass seeds will do wonders to stop an auto. So did sub zero weather, but using Mobile 1 0w-30 (yes, they really do offer 0w-30) synthetic motor oil for lube helped tremendously with that. :thumb:


----------



## Full-flocked (Aug 4, 2010)

> duckp said:
> 
> 
> > Consider an Extrema 2 and clean it once per Case of shells or at seasons end with Gun Scrubber-whether it needs it or not.


Thats no joke! it amazes me how mean I can be to my Beretta and it never fails. 1500 rounds during sporting clays this summer and several boxes of 3 1/2" kents during early season and never an issue.


----------



## bobert (Jul 26, 2009)

hey, just mu opinion but on mine i clean it really well with hoppes gun solvent and make sure there are no residues left, then i lubricate all moving parts with a silicone spray. it dosent attract dirt like the oils do and after the initial clean it only take a wipe with a kitchen towel then a quick spray and its ready to be stored for next time in the field.


----------



## 1 shot (Oct 24, 2007)

Full-flocked said:


> > duckp said:
> >
> >
> > > Consider an Extrema 2 and clean it once per Case of shells or at seasons end with Gun Scrubber-whether it needs it or not.
> ...


Have not cleaned my extrema since 04. It shoots low base 8's with no problems. No stainless steel showing anymore its that dirty.


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

Sounds to me like the problem is most likely the gun itself. No auto should jam up 1 day after a cleaning. Your gun is your most important hunting tool because you don't want to put in all the work, time and money to be sitting out there with a single shot. So might want to consider an upgrade or sticking with a trusty ol' pump. I clean my Xtrema 2 twice a year. Once at the end of the fall season and once at the end of the spring season and I typically shoot several cases through it per each season and rarely have problems. For those rare times when my action may start slowing down in the field (high winds and dry dusty conditions, really cold temps), I always have a can of Break Free in my blind bag. Squirt it in the action, cycle the bolt a few times and it's running like new again. I have tried several products in the field and the best I've found is Break Free. I also use break free when I break my gun down for a thorough cleaning. I rarely ever use any oil and if I do it is only the slightest amount.


----------

